#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  thermodynamics P K Nag excercise solution

## ndkushwaha

here are the solutions of exercise problems of thermodynamics by P K Nag
if u have any problem...just add comment!!!!
good luck!!!!





  Similar Threads: thermodynamics by p.k.nag solution pdf Thermodynamics By P K.Nag- Solution's Van Wylen - Fundamentals of Thermodynamics (6th Edition)_2 manual solution full ebook free download Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach 5th Ed. (Solution) Solution of engineering thermodynamics (p.k.nag)

----------


## sksharmam

solution of all questions of chapter no.5 of p.k.nag are not available. if you have a link then please send

----------


## naik77

Thank you very much for such a useful details of thermodynaics.

----------


## hkb99

it really helped me for preparing gate.

----------


## jaleelktc

Thank you very much for such a useful details of thermodynaics.............................................

----------

